# Πού πάει ο ΣΜΕΔ;



## Arcadio (Jun 6, 2012)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Είχα μερικές απορίες για την πορεία του Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών.
Αν ενδιαφέρουν και κανέναν άλλο, μπορεί να επισκεφθεί το παρακάτω λινκ.

http://atranslatorwhocares.blogspot.gr/2012_06_01_archive.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες. Καλοδεχούμενη η παραπομπή στο κείμενό σου και ομολογώ ότι, αν ανήκα στον σύλλογο (στον οποίο δεν γράφτηκα λόγω τυπικού κωλύματος), θα μοιραζόμουν τους προβληματισμούς σου, απλώς δεν νιώθω καλά να τους εξωτερικεύω όταν δεν είμαι μέλος. Είναι στενάχωρο αυτό που μαθαίνω, ότι μόνο 39 άτομα έκαναν τον κόπο να ψηφίσουν, άρα τίθεται το ευρύτερο θέμα της νομιμοποίησης του συλλόγου ως εκπροσώπου των μεταφραστών. Έχω κι εγώ την ίδια απορία που διάβασα στην αρχή: 

«Πώς είναι δυνατόν όταν οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι, τα γραφεία, οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμών μειώνουν συνεχώς τις τιμές, οι εργαζόμενοι να μην έρχονται στο σύλλογο έστω και μόνο για να τα πουν και να ξεσπάσουν; Γιατί η συλλογική δράση δεν γοητεύει; Όταν η ατομική πορεία όλων μας χειροτερεύει, γιατί η συλλογική πορεία δεν είναι ελκυστική;»

Άσχετο: Συχνά διατυπώνω παρόμοια απορία σε σχέση με την παρουσία των μεταφραστών στο φόρουμ, αλλά δίνω την απάντηση ότι οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές δεν έχουν απορίες ή δεν έχουν το χρόνο να τις λύσουν μέσα σε φόρουμ και τις λύνουν (αν τις λύνουν) με άλλους τρόπους.

Σχετικό: Επειδή υπάρχει αναφορά σε στιχομυθία που έγινε εδώ ανάμεσα σε μένα και σε μέλος του ΣΜΕΔ, θα ήθελα να πω ότι επρόκειτο για παρεξήγηση. Εγώ έκανα μια δημόσια έκκληση πιστεύοντας ότι εκπροσωπώ πολλούς κωλυόμενους, το μέλος του ΣΜΕΔ μού απάντησε θεωρώντας ίσως ότι εγώ έκανα μια εγωιστική έκκληση. Περασμένα ξεχασμένα.

Υπάρχουν άλλα σοβαρότερα θέματα που δεν αναφέρεις στο κείμενό σου, αλλά δεν θα τα καταθέσω αφού δεν είμαι μέλος και θα ήταν καλύτερο να εκφραστούν τα μέλη και οι νεότεροι στο χώρο.


----------



## Arcadio (Jun 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλωσήρθες. Καλοδεχούμενη η παραπομπή στο κείμενό σου και ομολογώ ότι, αν ανήκα στον σύλλογο (στον οποίο δεν γράφτηκα λόγω τυπικού κωλύματος), θα μοιραζόμουν τους προβληματισμούς σου, απλώς δεν νιώθω καλά να τους εξωτερικεύω όταν δεν είμαι μέλος. Είναι στενάχωρο αυτό που μαθαίνω, ότι μόνο 39 άτομα έκαναν τον κόπο να ψηφίσουν, άρα τίθεται το ευρύτερο θέμα της νομιμοποίησης του συλλόγου ως εκπροσώπου των μεταφραστών. Έχω κι εγώ την ίδια απορία που διάβασα στην αρχή:
> 
> «Πώς είναι δυνατόν όταν οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι, τα γραφεία, οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμών μειώνουν συνεχώς τις τιμές, οι εργαζόμενοι να μην έρχονται στο σύλλογο έστω και μόνο για να τα πουν και να ξεσπάσουν; Γιατί η συλλογική δράση δεν γοητεύει; Όταν η ατομική πορεία όλων μας χειροτερεύει, γιατί η συλλογική πορεία δεν είναι ελκυστική;»
> ...
> ...



Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.

Τη στιχομυθία δεν θέλησα να την προσωποποιήσω, γιατί από μόνη της εικονογραφεί τη νοοτροπία που επισήμανα.

Αυτό που ήθελα, ήταν να υπάρξει μια δημόσια διαφορετική άποψη για τη δράση του ΣΜΕΔ. Ελπίζω να μη θεωρηθεί επίθεση (που θα θεωρηθεί, σίγουρα). Προσπάθησα σε δεύτερο επίπεδο να πω και σε άλλους που συμμερίζονται κάποιους από αυτούς τους προβληματισμούς ότι δεν είναι κακό να τους εκφράσουν. Ο ΣΜΕΔ με τη δράση του μπορεί να μας επηρεάσει όλους, κι έτσι, δεν μπορεί να μένει στο απυρόβλητο της κριτικής. Αν κάτι που κάνει αφορά όχι μόνο τα μέλη του αλλά και έναν ευρύτερο κόσμο επαγγελματιών, εργαζόμενων (και ανέργων, όλων και πιο πολλών), αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται γνωστό και ευρύτερα. Η νομιμοποίηση των πράξεών του δεν είναι δεδομένη, ειδικά όταν γίνεται χωρίς ευρύτερη δημοσιότητα.

Και υπάρχουν και ένα-δυο εξίσου σοβαρά θεματάκια, όπως λες.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 6, 2012)

My thoughts exactly. Κι ευχαριστώ που τις εκφράζεις με το καλημέρα σου, Αρκάντιο ή Αρκέιντιο κατά το αγγλικότερον. :) 

Την απάντηση στα ερωτήματά σου τη δίνεις εσύ ασφαλώς. 



> Για μένα, αυτός ο ελπιδοφόρος σύλλογος εδώ και πολύ καιρό σπαταλά το δυναμικό και τις προοπτικές του. Ξοδεύει χρόνο και δυνάμεις σε λάθος στόχους. Τραβά ένα δρόμο *μακριά από τις πραγματικές ανάγκες των εργαζόμενων* τους οποίους θέλει να εκπροσωπήσει. *Κλείνεται στον εαυτό του, δρα ιδεολογικά και όχι συνδικαλιστικά*.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 6, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες κι από μένα, Arcadio, και συγχαρητήρια για τα εύστοχα και τόσο καλά διατυπωμένα σχόλια. Στα ίδια εν πολλοίς συμπεράσματα είχα καταλήξει κι εγώ, με βάση το newsletter του συλλόγου αλλά και μια συζήτηση που είχα με μερικά μέλη στην πρόσφατη συνάντηση για τη μετάφραση. Κι όμως, εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ πολύτιμο το μοναδικό (απ' ό,τι ξέρω) συλλογικό όργανο που έχουμε, να εκτιμώ τα μέλη του για τη δύναμη που δείχνουν και να πιστεύω ότι η ευθύνη για την κατεύθυνση του συλλόγου πέφτει μάλλον σε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους, παρά σε αυτούς που επιμένουν να τον διατηρούν σε δράση. Ίσως αν συμμετείχαμε περισσότεροι και περισσότερο, τότε και οι δράσεις και τα αποτελέσματα του συλλόγου να ήταν διαφορετικά. Δεν ξέρω γιατί οι μεταφραστές, και ιδίως οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, είμαστε τόσο αρνητικοί στη συλλογική δράση - λόγω φόρτου εργασίας; λόγω ψυχοσύνθεσης; (κάποιος πρέπει να φτιάξει το ψυχολογικό προφίλ μας, για να δούμε αν έχουμε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό που μας εμποδίζει να συνδικαλιστούμε ). Έτσι όπως έχουν τα πράγματα όμως, δεν θεωρώ περίεργο το ότι ο σύλλογος ακολουθεί την πορεία που ορίζουν τα πιο μαχητικά από τα μέλη του, αφού οι υπόλοιποι αποσύρονται σιγά-σιγά. Αν δεν αλλάξει αυτό, τότε φυσικό είναι να εξασθενήσει και να εξαφανιστεί ο σύλλογος που θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει ένα μέσο για να οργανωθεί και να προστατευτεί το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή.


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2012)

Παρακολουθώ το θέμα με ενδιαφέρον αλλά από μακριά και χωρίς γνώση, οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη. Η κριτική του/της Arcadio θίγει ενδιαφέροντα θέματα αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται πειστική, επειδή σε όλα τα συγκεκριμένα που λέγονται λείπει το κυριότερο: ένα παράδειγμα πρότασης που έγινε και απορρίφθηκε μολονότι πρότεινε κάτι εφικτό και επιθυμητό.

Κατά τα άλλα, το κατ' εμέ κλισέ των συνδικάτων που λειτουργούν "ιδεολογικά και όχι συνδικαλιστικά" παρακινεί σε γενικότερους προβληματισμούς, τους οποίους βέβαια δεν πρόκειται να συζητήσουμε εδώ. Για να μην έχω όμως την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για άλλη χώρα και άλλη εποχή, θα ήθελα να μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι δεν παραβλέπονται θέματα όπως: Τι κατορθώνουν τα συνδικάτα που λειτουργούν "συνδικαλιστικά και όχι ιδεολογικά"; Τι μπορεί να είναι ο συνδικαλισμός στην εποχή της κατάργησης των συλλογικών συμβάσεων; Τι μπορεί να είναι ο συνδικαλισμός στην εποχή που η διεκδίκηση έχει τεθεί εκτός συστήματος; Πώς μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν "συνδικαλιστικά" τα συνδικάτα όταν το κράτος και η εργοδοσία δεν δέχονται κανέναν συνομιλητή; Και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 7, 2012)

Πολύ εύστοχα τα ερωτήματά σου, Θέμη, όπως πάντα. Και γι' αυτό κι εγώ στην πιο πάνω απάντησή μου μαύρισα το "πραγματικές ανάγκες των εργαζομένων" γιατί από κορώνες και φανφάρες και βαρύγδουπα λόγια έχουμε χορτάσει, αλλά ποτέ οι εκφραστές μιας συγκεκριμένης ιδεολογίας δεν προτείνουν κάτι σε ρεαλιστική βάση, με ρεαλιστικό παράδειγμα, με ρεαλιστική λύση. Το να λέμε πώς θα ήταν τα πράγματα στην Ουτοπία, όπως έχω πει και αλλού, είναι εύκολο. Ίσως το βρίσκουμε στα βιβλία. Το να λέμε όμως στον μεταφραστή που κάθεται απέναντι στον εκδότη και του λέει ότι σου δίνω Χ ελάχιστα λεφτά για 800 σελίδες βιβλίο είναι το σημείο που θα ήθελα εγώ από το συλλογικό όργανο να με βοηθήσει. Όχι λέγοντάς μου μη δεχτείς αυτή την αμοιβή από τον κακό εχθρό εκδότη, αλλά βρίσκοντάς μου λύση στο τι θα φάω αν δεν δεχτώ αυτή την αμοιβή, κάνοντας ενέργειες ώστε εγώ να μη μείνω άνεργος αφενός και αναγκάζοντας τον εκδότη να με πληρώσει έστω αξιοπρεπώς αφετέρου. 

Δυστυχώς όμως η πολιτική θέση είναι τέτοια που μόνο θεωρία μου φαίνεται εμένα ό,τι ακούω. Και από πράξη μηδέν. Από ρεαλισμό καθόλου. Και είναι κρίμα... Μακάρι όμως να διαψευστώ και να είναι ο ΣΜΕΔ αυτός που θα μας οδηγήσει στην εργασιακή Γη της Επαγγελ(ματ)ίας!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2012)

Ως άνθρωπος που συμμετείχε και συμμετέχει σε διάφορες συλλογικότητες (μάλιστα έχω ιδρύσει μαζί με λίγους ακόμη έναν σύλλογο), έχω μια γενική παρατήρηση: όλοι οι σύλλογοι ανεξαιρέτως (οι ερασιτεχνικοί σίγουρα, και νομίζω σε μεγάλο βαθμό και οι επαγγελματικοί) ξεκινούν με μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό και αρκετή συμμετοχή, και σύντομα ο ενθουσιασμός ξεθυμαίνει και επικρατεί η κούραση. Αυτό είναι φυσικό κι αναμενόμενο. Επίσης, από τα χιλιάδες μέλη ελάχιστα πατούν το πόδι τους, όχι γιατί δεν εμπιστεύονται τον σύλλογο (συχνά ούτε καν ξέρουν τι κάνει ο σύλλογος καλά καλά) αλλά επειδή τους ενδιαφέρει απλώς να υπάρχει ο σύλλογος και κάποιοι να κάνουν πέντε πράγματα, αλλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να κάνουν οι ίδιοι τίποτα. Κι αυτό φυσικό κι αναμενόμενο είναι, εγώ μάλιστα το κάνω συνειδητά κάποιες φορές: είμαι μέλος στον Α, Β ή Γ σύλλογο και πληρώνω τη συνδρομή μου, μόνο για να ενισχύσω τον σύλλογο οικονομικά και για να δώσω στην διοίκηση του συλλόγου το δικαίωμα να δρα, και να δρα εξ ονόματός μου. Τίποτε άλλο, γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο κι ενέργεια για κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά θέλω παρ' όλ' αυτά εκείνοι που έχουν το χρόνο και την ενέργεια και τη διάθεση, να μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι.

Επί του συγκεκριμένου τώρα:

Είμαι κι εγώ μέλος του ΣΜΕΔ. Πέρυσι συμμετείχα αρκετά, πήγα σε συναντήσεις, σε συνελεύσεις, σε εκλογές, κάναμε και μια ωραία παρουσίαση με άλλες δυο συναδέλφους στο LEA και αφιερώσαμε αρκετό χρόνο στην προετοιμασία. Όμως φέτος δεν πάτησα ούτε σε συνελεύσεις, ούτε στις πρόσφατες εκλογές. 

Πρώτα απ' όλα, οι συνελεύσεις κουράζουν.
Κουράζει κατ' αρχήν αυτή η ιστορία με την απαρτία: θέλουμε απαρτία για να κάνουμε ΓΣ, και στην πρώτη σύγκληση θέλει να είναι το 50% που ποτέ δεν είναι, στη δεύτερη το 35% που ποτέ δεν είναι, και μόνο στην τρίτη σύγκληση γίνεται ΓΣ χωρίς απαρτία. Οι περισσότεροι σύλλογοι που ξέρω το λύνουν απλά και πρακτικά: ανακοινώνουν ότι η πρώτη σύγκληση είναι στις τάδε του μηνός, η δεύτερη στις τάδε+7μέρες, η τρίτη στις τάδε+14μέρες, και παρακαλούν τα μέλη να προσέλθουν κατευθείαν στην τρίτη ημερομηνία (τη βάζουν και με μαύρα έντονα γράμματα) που ε΄ναι σίγουρο ότι θα μπορέσει να γίνει η ΓΣ χωρίς να μετριόμαστε και να περιμένουμε μήπως έλθει και ο Μήτσος που τώρα τηλεφώνησε για να κάνουμε απαρτία, και χωρίς να φοβόμαστε μήπως φύγει η Κατίνα πριν τη λήξη και χάσουμε την απαρτία. Στον ΣΜΕΔ αν και τους το ανέφερα τουλάχιστον 2 φορές, δεν θέλησαν να το κάνουν αυτό. Ε εγώ βαριέμαι να πηγαίνω μία και δυο και τρεις, απογεύματα Κυριακής, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη ότι τελικά θα γίνει ΓΣ. Και δεν πάω.
Όμως κι όταν γίνεται ΓΣ, αφενός έχουμε πήξει ήδη από την αναμονή της μιας ή μιάμισης ώρας μέχρι να πετύχουμε την πολυπόθητη απαρτία (να έρθει ο Μήτσος που λέγαμε), αφετέρου οι διαδικασίες είναι τόσο γραφειοκρατικές και οι συζητήσεις τόσο χρονοβόρες, που εγώ παθαίνω παράκρουση πριν τελειώσουμε. Ούτως ή άλλως όμως, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να συζητάς για πάνω από 2 ή 3 ώρες χωρίς να τρελαθείς τελείως. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι θέλει καλύτερη οργάνωση από το προεδρείο της εκάστοτε ΓΣ, ώστε τα θέματα να διεκπεραιώνονται πιο γρήγορα.

Ύστερα, για να πας σε εκλογές πρέπει να ξέρεις ποιον ψηφίζεις. Όταν δεν έχω πατήσει επί 3 συνελεύσεις και δεν έχω πάει σε καμιά εκδήλωση φέτος (ντροπή μου αν θέλετε αλλά δεν πήγα), δεν τους ξέρω, λοιπόν τι να πάω να κάνω στις εκλογές; Με τι κριτήρια να ψηφίσω; Αφήνω να εκλέξουν άλλοι, που ξέρουν καλύτερα από εμένα.

Αυτά όλα όμως δεν σημαίνουν ότι δεν θέλω να λειτουργεί ο ΣΜΕΔ. Φυσικά και θέλω, έστω και με τη λογική της εκπροσώπησης περισσότερο παρά της συμμετοχής, και ευνγωμωνώ τους συναδέλφους που βρίσκουν το χρόνο και το κουράγιο να ασχολούνται. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε κι εξακολουθώ να είμαι μέλος και να πληρώνω συνδρομή, για να έχουν το δικαίωμα να δρουν εξ ονόματός μου. 

Ο ΣΜΕΔ εκπροσωπεί όλα τα μέλη του, είτε αυτά πήγαν να ψηφίσουν είτε όχι, εφόσον παραμένουν μέλη.
Σαφώς και δεν μπορεί να εκπροσωπεί όλους τους μεταφραστές, εφόσον δεν είναι όλοι μέλη του. 

Ξαναλέω όμως ότι στους συλλόγους γενικά έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα. Πάρα πολύς κόσμος δεν πατάει το πόδι του, και δεν θα το πατήσει ποτέ, λοιπόν ας μην περιμένουμε κάτι άλλο. 

Εγώ προσωπικά ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρω χρόνο κι ενέργεια να ασχοληθώ ξανά (φέτος είμαι πολύ πιεσμένη με την ίδρυση ενός άλλου συλλόγου, είμαι στη διοικούσα κι έχουμε πολλά προβλήματα και υποχρεώσεις, και φοβάμαι ότι και του χρόνου θα έχω φόρτο). Έως τότε παρακολουθώ τη δράση του ΣΜΕΔ και αν κρίνω κάποια στιγμή ότι δεν με εκπροσωπεί, θα αποχωρήσω. Προς το παρόν όμως, αν και δεν με εκφράζουν όλες οι δράσεις και οι τοποθετήσεις του, εξακολουθώ να θέλω να τον στηρίξω.

Άλλωστε δεν είναι δυνατόν ποτέ σε μια συλλογικότητα να μας εκφράζουν όλα όσα γίνονται. Αρκεί η γενική γραμμή να είναι σύμφωνη με τις αρχές μας και να εξυπηρετεί τους στόχους μας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Απορία γενικότερη: γιατί δεν υπάρχει ταχυδρομική ψήφος στους συλλόγους; 
Σε κάποιον σύλλογο που είμαι μέλος μας στέλνουν πριν τις εκλογές μισή σελίδα πληροφορίες για κάθε υποψήφιο (ποιος είναι και τι θα κάνει αν εκλεγεί) και χαρτιά για ταχυδρομική ή ιντερνετική ψήφο.


----------



## rogne (Jun 7, 2012)

Επί τροχάδην, δυο διευκρινίσεις:



AoratiMelani said:


> Πρώτα απ' όλα, οι συνελεύσεις κουράζουν.
> Κουράζει κατ' αρχήν αυτή η ιστορία με την απαρτία: θέλουμε απαρτία για να κάνουμε ΓΣ, και στην πρώτη σύγκληση θέλει να είναι το 50% που ποτέ δεν είναι, στη δεύτερη το 35% που ποτέ δεν είναι, και μόνο στην τρίτη σύγκληση γίνεται ΓΣ χωρίς απαρτία. Οι περισσότεροι σύλλογοι που ξέρω το λύνουν απλά και πρακτικά: ανακοινώνουν ότι η πρώτη σύγκληση είναι στις τάδε του μηνός, η δεύτερη στις τάδε+7μέρες, η τρίτη στις τάδε+14μέρες, και παρακαλούν τα μέλη να προσέλθουν κατευθείαν στην τρίτη ημερομηνία (τη βάζουν και με μαύρα έντονα γράμματα) που ε΄ναι σίγουρο ότι θα μπορέσει να γίνει η ΓΣ χωρίς να μετριόμαστε και να περιμένουμε μήπως έλθει και ο Μήτσος που τώρα τηλεφώνησε για να κάνουμε απαρτία, και χωρίς να φοβόμαστε μήπως φύγει η Κατίνα πριν τη λήξη και χάσουμε την απαρτία. Στον ΣΜΕΔ αν και τους το ανέφερα τουλάχιστον 2 φορές, δεν θέλησαν να το κάνουν αυτό.



Η νομοθεσία για τα επαγγελματικά σωματεία προβλέπει υποχρεωτικό διάστημα μίας εβδομάδας ανάμεσα στις γενικές συνελεύσεις αν δεν επιτευχθεί απαρτία. Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για όλα τα σωματεία, μόνο τα επαγγελματικά έχουν αυτό τον περιορισμό. Δεν είναι λοιπόν θέμα βούλησης το κενό της μίας εβδομάδας, αλλά υποχρέωση από τον νόμο. Προφανώς, επίσης, όσο χαμηλότερο το μέτρο της απαρτίας τόσο ευκολότερα και γρηγορότερα γίνεται γενική συνέλευση. Από την άλλη, βέβαια, χαμηλό μέτρο απαρτίας = λίγα ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη: lose-lose.



SBE said:


> Απορία γενικότερη: γιατί δεν υπάρχει ταχυδρομική ψήφος στους συλλόγους;



http://www.smed.gr/2012/04/blog-post_23.html

Για τα υπόλοιπα έχουμε καιρό...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2012)

rogne said:


> Η νομοθεσία για τα επαγγελματικά σωματεία προβλέπει υποχρεωτικό διάστημα μίας εβδομάδας ανάμεσα στις γενικές συνελεύσεις αν δεν επιτευχθεί απαρτία. Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για όλα τα σωματεία, μόνο τα επαγγελματικά έχουν αυτό τον περιορισμό. Δεν είναι λοιπόν θέμα βούλησης το κενό της μίας εβδομάδας, αλλά υποχρέωση από τον νόμο.


Το γνωρίζω αυτό και δεν πρότεινα κάποια αλλαγή σε αυτό.

Αυτό που πρότεινα, και προτείνω πάλι, είναι το εξής:

Ταυτόχρονα με την ημερομηνία της συνέλευσης, να ανακοινώνεται ημερομηία της επαναληπτικής (7 ημέρες αργότερα) και της δεύτερης επαναληπτικής (14 ημέρες αργότερα), και να παροτρύνονται τα μέλη να προσέλθουν *κατευθείαν αυτήν την τελευταία ημερομηνία*, που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα μπορέσει να γίνει συνέλευση, αφού την τρίτη φορά δεν υπάρχει ελάχιστος απαιτούμενος αριθμός για απαρτία.

Αυτό είναι και νομότυπο και πρακτικό. Αν παρ' όλ' αυτά η διοίκηση δεν θέλει, σεβαστό, τι να κάνουμε.

Οπωσδήποτε πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτός ο βασικός λόγος που δεν έρχεται κόσμος.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τη γενική τοποθέτηση του Θέμη και της Μελάνης, να μη λέω τα ίδια. Στο συνδικαλισμό υπάρχει πάντα πολιτικοποίηση, και εντάσεις, ξεκατινιάσματα κλπ. Εγώ αυτό που διαπίστωσα (ξώφαλτσα) είναι ότι μια ολόκληρη "παράταξη", να την πω καταχρηστικά έτσι, άπαξ και έχασε τις πρώτες αρχαιρεσίες, αποφάσισε ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ δεν υπάρχει· αποχώρησε, χωρίς όμως να στήσει κάτι άλλο. Αυτό στην ευρύτερη πολιτική ονομάζεται αποχή από τις εκλογές, και το απορρίπτω. Το έχω ζήσει και σε άλλον κλάδο: οι σφύζουσες (και εντονότατες) συνελεύσεις άδειασαν μόλις υπήρξε αλλαγή εξουσίας. Εδώ συνέβη με τις πρώτες αρχαιρεσίες. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το χρεώσω στους εκπροσώπους ή στη βάση τους. Όμως το σωστό μετά από μια εκλογική ήττα είναι ένα από τα εξής τρία: είτε να ξαναδιεκδικήσεις δημοκρατικά την εξουσία, είτε να ιδρύσεις ένα άλλο σωματείο με τους "δικούς σου", εννοώ με τους της δικής σου νοοτροπίας, είτε τέλος να αποχωρήσεις, αλλά σιωπώντας. Προσωπικά στηρίζω τον ΣΜΕΔ και παραμένω μέλος, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο. Αν φτιαχτεί άλλο σωματείο (απίθανο), θα δω. Αν πάλι φύγω παρότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε άλλο (να μην πληρώνω και το αστρονομικό ποσό των 40 ευρώ το χρόνο και πέσω έξω), θα τους αφήσω να κάνουν ό,τι αυτοί νομίζουν. Το ότι βέβαια 39 ψηφίσαντες είναι αντικειμενικά αναπηρωτικό για ένα κλαδικό σωματείο, αυτό ισχύει απολύτως, αλλά πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά αυτό οφείλεται σ' αυτή την αποχώρηση. Hors de l'Eglise, point de salut. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Κώστα, αν θυμάμαι σωστά από τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα των πρώτων αρχαιρεσιών, η «παράταξη» που αποστασιοποιήθηκε, όπως λες, ήταν ακόμη (και τότε) πιο ολιγάριθμη από αυτά τα 39 μέλη που αναφέρεις. Επομένως, πόσο βαρύνουσα σημασία έχει η όποια συμμετοχή ή αποχή της;

Μήπως πρέπει να εξεταστούν κάποια «μικροθέματα» που, στον εργώδη ενθουσιασμό της προετοιμασίας του καταστατικού θεωρήθηκε ότι θα λύνονταν στην πράξη, με καλή διάθεση; Και εννοώ ότι ενδεχομένως η προσπάθεια γα τον ΣΜΕΔ ίσως βασίστηκε υπερβολικά στην ελπίδα να δώσει ομπρέλα σε ένα τεράστιο πλήθος ανθρώπων παραβλέποντας τις, συχνά ριζικές, διαφορετικές συνθήκες εργασίας του καθενός:

Μεταφραστές είναι μισθωτοί του δημόσιου τομέα και του ιδιωτικού τομέα, ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες πλήρους και αποκλειστικής απασχόλησης (εντάξει, αυτό ακούγεται στο μεταξύ σαν αστείο, πια) και άνθρωποι που κρατούσαν ένα μπλοκάκι για ένα έξτρα τυχερό, άνθρωποι που υποτιτλίζουν για εταιρείες εσωτερικού ή, απευθείας, εξωτερικού, άνθρωποι που συνεργάζονται κυρίως ή αποκλειστικά με μεταφραστικά γραφεία (εσωτερικού μόνο ή εξωτερικού ή και τα δύο) και άνθρωποι που συνεργάζονται μόνο ή κυρίως με εκδοτικούς οίκους, άνθρωποι που μεταφράζουν στα πλαίσια της ευρύτερης εργασίας τους σε τεχνικά και νομικά γραφεία, σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά και ιστοσελίδες και τόσα άλλα.

Επιπλέον, και δεν χρειάζεται να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας, ο χώρος είναι τόσο ωμά απελευθερωμένος που (στο τρέχον κοινωνικό περιβάλλον) προκαλούνται εγγενώς ανταγωνιστικές σχέσεις. Ανταγωνιστικές σχέσεις δικαιωμάτων (λόγω σπουδών π.χ. ή λόγω παραχωρήσεων --επικύρωση μεταφράσεων), ανταγωνιστικές σχέσεις ποιότητας (βλ. «γιος του καφετζή»*), ακόμη και ανταγωνιστικές σχέσεις λόγω ηλικίας (π.χ. κόστος δελτίου παροχής υπηρεσιών). Για να μη σταθώ στις ανταγωνιστικές σχέσεις στην ίδια την αλυσίδα μετάφραση-επιμέλεια-διόρθωση.

Κοιτάζοντας από μια ευρύτερη οπτική, το μοναδικό που ενώνει τα δυνάμει μέλη του ΣΜΕΔ είναι η μετάφραση. Μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί ένα (και μόνο) σωματείο σε τόσο ευρύ περιεχόμενο; Τι θα ήταν ένα σωματείο στημένο γύρω από όλους τους δημιουργούς και παρόχους μουσικής ή τους παρόχους οικοδομικών εργασιών; Ολόκληρες ομοσπονδίες συνδικάτων προσπαθούν να γεφυρώσουν τα (ακόμη και αντικρουόμενα) συμφέροντα των μελών τους στους χώρους αυτούς.

Κτγμ, ο στόχος του ενός σωματείου που θα καλύπτει τα πάντα είναι πολύ ευγενικός, έχει σωστή στόχευση (από τους μεγάλους αριθμούς θα έρθει η δύναμή του) αλλά ίσως δεν είναι υλοποιήσιμος. Παρακολουθώντας τις δραστηριότητες του ΣΜΕΔ, έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάνουν ακριβώς όσα μπορούν --και, πιθανότατα, αν κρίνω από το πάθος τους, με το παραπάνω. Ο απολογισμός στον ιστότοπο του ΣΜΕΔ είναι εντυπωσιακός.

Προσωπικά, μολονότι η υπογραφή μου βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στα ιδρυτικά μέλη, αποφάσισα (από μόνος μου, όχι για πολιτικούς λόγους) να μη συμμετέχω στις εργασίες του ΣΜΕΔ επειδή δεν έχω καταφέρει να λύσω μέσα μου την αμφιβολία αν τελικά πρέπει να είμαι μέλος του. Όταν, δρώντας ως επιμελητής, βρίσκομαι στην ανάγκη να εισηγηθώ στον πελάτη μου τη διακοπή συνεργασίας με έναν συστηματικά κακό μεταφραστή, πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του; Όταν δρώντας ως μεταφραστής διαπιστώνω ότι ο επιμελητής με «σαμποτάρει», πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του; Όταν δρώντας ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με μπλοκάκι χάνω δουλειές επί ίσου ποιοτικού επιπέδου επειδή η ηλικία μου (μαζί με την προφανώς άχρηστη πείρα μου) με επιβαρύνει με μεγαλύτερο κόστος από έναν εξίσου ικανό νέο συνάδελφο (με άλλα λόγια, δεν είμαι ανταγωνιστικός ντελιβεράς επειδή έχω αρχαίο μηχανάκι), πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του;

Ξέρω ότι αυτά τα ζητήματα συζητήθηκαν έντονα και στην περίοδο της προετοιμασίας (αν και το περιβάλλον ήταν τότε πολύ διαφορετικό) και ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ ήταν η λύση που δόθηκε από την πλειοψηφία. Το ότι δεν προτείνονται άλλες λύσεις μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν προτάσεις, ότι δεν υπάρχουν κρίσιμες μάζες για να υλοποιηθούν ή ότι, απλώς, δεν υπάρχει χρόνος και κουράγια. Αυτά όμως, όπως είναι γνωστό, είναι πράγματα που αλλάζουν όταν υπάρξουν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες.

________________________
* «γιος του καφετζή»: Παρομοίωση που χρησιμοποιούμε στο φόρουμ για μεταφραστές που παίρνουν δουλειές με ένα λόουερ και κάποιες προσωπικές σχέσεις και δημιουργούν πολλά από τα αστεία μεταφραστικά λάθη που συναντάμε καθημερινά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδεχομένως η προσπάθεια γα τον ΣΜΕΔ ίσως βασίστηκε υπερβολικά στην ελπίδα να δώσει ομπρέλα σε ένα τεράστιο πλήθος ανθρώπων παραβλέποντας τις, συχνά ριζικές, διαφορετικές συνθήκες εργασίας του καθενός;


Μήπως μπορείς να ορίσεις σε παρακαλώ τι εννοείς με το «*τεράστιο *πλήθος ανθρώπων»; Διότι π.χ. εγώ έχω κώλυμα ασυμβατότητας, ο Νίκελ έχει κώλυμα ασυμβατότητας, όποιος μεταφραστής έχει σχολή μετάφρασης έχει κώλυμα ασυμβατότητας — έχει αναρωτηθεί κανείς πόσοι μένουν στην απέξω; Και, τι ακριβώς επιτεύχθηκε για τον κλάδο αφήνοντας όλους αυτούς απέξω — το οποίο δεν θα είχε επιτευχθεί, διότι θα το 'χαν τορπιλίσει όλοι ετούτοι εάν τους είχε επιτραπεί να είναι στην απομέσα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν, δρώντας ως επιμελητής, βρίσκομαι στην ανάγκη να εισηγηθώ στον πελάτη μου τη διακοπή συνεργασίας με έναν συστηματικά κακό μεταφραστή, πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του; Όταν δρώντας ως μεταφραστής διαπιστώνω ότι ο επιμελητής με «σαμποτάρει», πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του; Όταν δρώντας ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με μπλοκάκι χάνω δουλειές επί ίσου ποιοτικού επιπέδου επειδή η ηλικία μου (μαζί με την προφανώς άχρηστη πείρα μου) με επιβαρύνει με μεγαλύτερο κόστος από έναν εξίσου ικανό νέο συνάδελφο (με άλλα λόγια, δεν είμαι ανταγωνιστικός ντελιβεράς επειδή έχω αρχαίο μηχανάκι), πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του;


Για μένα αυτό δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα ούτε πηγή διλήμματος.

Μέσα στο σύλλογο αγωνιζόμαστε ομού για τα προβλήματα του κλάδου: συμβόλαια, τιμές, πιστοποίηση, σχέσεις με κράτος, σχέσεις με πελάτες κλπ. Αναζητούμε λύσεις που να συμφέρουν όλους, και αν κάποια προβλήματα προκαλούνται από συναδέλφους, το θέτουμε και αυτό ως θέμα και το συζητάμε.

Έξω από το σύλλογο συμπεριφερόμαστε σαν επαγγελματίες με ό,τι αυτό σημαίνει: θα εντοπίσουμε τα στραβά και στον πελάτη αλλά και στον ίδιο τον συνάδελφο όταν μπορούμε, θα αποφύγουμε τις κακές συνεργασίες, θα επισημάνουμε τις ασυνέπειες και τις ανεντιμότητες όπου τις δούμε.


Εγώ θα επιστρέψω στο φαινομενικά χαζό θέμα των συνελεύσεων, που ίσως όμως είναι ενδεικτικό ενός κλίματος. Όταν περνάμε μία ώρα (με το ρολόι αυτό, όχι σχήμα λόγου) για να συζητάμε ΑΝ υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αλλάξουμε ή όχι την ημερήσια διάταξη για να συμπεριλάβουμε ένα ή δύο έκακτα θέματα της επικαιρότητας, και μετά, αφού αποφασίσουμε ότι ναι, γίνεται να την αλλάξουμε, αλλά με έγκριση της συνέλευσης, περνάμε δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα ακόμη συζητώντας ΑΝ τελικά αυτά τα θέματα θα μπουν στην ημερήσια διάταξη ή όχι, αν θα μπει το ένα ή και τα δύο, αν θα μπουν στην αρχή ή στο τέλος - τότε εμένα με πιάνει παράκρουση. 

Ξέρω ότι τα διαδικαστικά είναι πολύ πιο ουσιαστικά απ' όσο φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως - προφανώς ένα θέμα που θα μπει στην ατζέντα πρώτο θα συζητηθεί με καθαρό μυαλό, ενώ το τελευταίο θα ξεπεταχτεί ή δεν θα συζητηθεί καθόλου - αλλά ξέρω επίσης ότι τα διαδικαστικά θα πρέπει να είναι ήδη λυμένα όταν πάμε σε συνέλευση, για να μην τα ψειρίζουμε μια ώρα. Και φυσικά τα θέματα να παρουσιάζονται οργανωμένα και η συζήτηση να κατευθύνεται δυναμικά ώστε να μην τρώμε μισή ώρα σε κάθε θέμα.


Και θα ξαναπώ, με κίνδυνο να γίνω κουραστική, ότι σε όλα τα σωματεία η συμμετοχή κατά κανόνα είναι πολύ μικρή σε αναλογία με τον αριθμό των μελών. Κανείς δεν φταίει γι' αυτό, μόνο το γεγονός ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι (θέτε λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασίας, θέτε λόγω παιδείας) λειτουργούν με μια λογική εκπροσώπησης και όχι συμμετοχική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Point taken, Ζαζ, κι εγώ έχω ανάλογους προβληματισμούς, αλλά είναι ανάγκη να μου φωνάζεις;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

Δεν έγραψα κεφαλαία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ θα επιστρέψω στο φαινομενικά χαζό θέμα των συνελεύσεων, που ίσως όμως είναι ενδεικτικό ενός κλίματος. Όταν περνάμε μία ώρα (με το ρολόι αυτό, όχι σχήμα λόγου) για να συζητάμε ΑΝ υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αλλάξουμε ή όχι την ημερήσια διάταξη για να συμπεριλάβουμε ένα ή δύο έκακτα θέματα της επικαιρότητας, και μετά, αφού αποφασίσουμε ότι ναι, γίνεται να την αλλάξουμε, αλλά με έγκριση της συνέλευσης, περνάμε δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα ακόμη συζητώντας ΑΝ τελικά αυτά τα θέματα θα μπουν στην ημερήσια διάταξη ή όχι, αν θα μπει το ένα ή και τα δύο, αν θα μπουν στην αρχή ή στο τέλος - τότε εμένα με πιάνει παράκρουση.
> 
> Ξέρω ότι τα διαδικαστικά είναι πολύ πιο ουσιαστικά απ' όσο φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως - προφανώς ένα θέμα που θα μπει στην ατζέντα πρώτο θα συζητηθεί με καθαρό μυαλό, ενώ το τελευταίο θα ξεπεταχτεί ή δεν θα συζητηθεί καθόλου - αλλά ξέρω επίσης ότι τα διαδικαστικά θα πρέπει να είναι ήδη λυμένα όταν πάμε σε συνέλευση, για να μην τα ψειρίζουμε μια ώρα. Και φυσικά τα θέματα να παρουσιάζονται οργανωμένα και η συζήτηση να κατευθύνεται δυναμικά ώστε να μην τρώμε μισή ώρα σε κάθε θέμα.


Βάλε αυτό σαν αιτία δικής μου απομάκρυνσης από τον σύλλογο, πριν ακόμα από τις πρώτες αρχαιρεσίες. Η απομάκρυνσή μου δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με πολιτικές παρατάξεις. Επειδή καλώς ή κακώς είμαι πλέον πολύ μακριά από τη νοοτροπία των πολύωρων συνελεύσεων της φοιτητικής εποχής, περίμενα οι ιδρυτικές συνελεύσεις να απευθύνονται σε εργαζόμενους μεταφραστές, που για να βγάλουν ένα αξιοπρεπές μηνιάτικο δουλεύουν εφτά μέρες την εβδομάδα, και δεν μπορούν να παρίστανται σε απανωτές συνελεύσεις που η καθεμία κρατάει 4-5 ώρες.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κώστα, αν θυμάμαι σωστά από τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα των πρώτων αρχαιρεσιών, η «παράταξη» που αποστασιοποιήθηκε, όπως λες, ήταν ακόμη (και τότε) πιο ολιγάριθμη από αυτά τα 39 μέλη που αναφέρεις. Επομένως, πόσο βαρύνουσα σημασία έχει η όποια συμμετοχή ή αποχή της;


Έχει, Δόκτορ. Π.χ., οι 39 ψηφίσαντες είναι τραγικό γεγονός. Αν ήταν 78, θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος. Τα δε έσοδα του σωματείου θα ήταν τα διπλά (δεν υπάρχει μόνο πρόβλημα ψηφιζόντων αλλά και πρόβλημα ταμειακώς εντάξει μελών).

Τα υπόλοιπα "μικροθέματα" ήταν δηλωμένα εξαρχής, ωστόσο δεν εμπόδισαν την αθρόα προσέλευση στην αρχή. Ο ενθουσιασμός που στη συνέχεια καταπέφτει νομίζω έχει περισσότερο να κάνει με τη γενικότερη αποχή από τα κοινά που χαρακτηρίζει τη "φυσική τάση" των ανθρώπων, μια αποχή που αφορά κάθε δημόσια σφαίρα στις μέρες μας, όπως είπε η Μελάνη. Άλλωστε, αν είχαν επιτευχθεί τεράστιοι αριθμοί, θα είχαν δώσει και ικανοποιητικούς αριθμούς εγγεγραμμένων έστω και με πολύ μικρή ποσοστιαία συμμετοχή, πράγμα που δεν έγινε.



drsiebenmal said:


> Προσωπικά, μολονότι η υπογραφή μου βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στα ιδρυτικά μέλη, αποφάσισα (από μόνος μου, όχι για πολιτικούς λόγους) να μη συμμετέχω στις εργασίες του ΣΜΕΔ επειδή δεν έχω καταφέρει να λύσω μέσα μου την αμφιβολία αν τελικά πρέπει να είμαι μέλος του. Όταν, δρώντας ως επιμελητής, βρίσκομαι στην ανάγκη να εισηγηθώ στον πελάτη μου τη διακοπή συνεργασίας με έναν συστηματικά κακό μεταφραστή, πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του; Όταν δρώντας ως μεταφραστής διαπιστώνω ότι ο επιμελητής με «σαμποτάρει», πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του; Όταν δρώντας ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με μπλοκάκι χάνω δουλειές επί ίσου ποιοτικού επιπέδου επειδή η ηλικία μου (μαζί με την προφανώς άχρηστη πείρα μου) με επιβαρύνει με μεγαλύτερο κόστος από έναν εξίσου ικανό νέο συνάδελφο (με άλλα λόγια, δεν είμαι ανταγωνιστικός ντελιβεράς επειδή έχω αρχαίο μηχανάκι), πώς μπορώ να είμαι συναγωνιστής του;


Σ' αυτό απάντησε ήδη σωστά η Μελάνη. Αν επεκτείνουμε αυτή τη λογική, οι οποιοιδήποτε δύο μεταφραστές με ακριβώς το ίδιο αντικείμενο είναι ανταγωνιστές για τις ίδιες δουλειές στην ίδια αγορά και άρα "πώς μπορούν να είναι συναγωνιστές;" Ο ανταγωνισμός-ατομικισμός πάντα συνυπάρχει με τα κοινά κλαδικά συμφέροντα, δεν είναι μόνο το ένα ή μόνο το άλλο. Ακόμα και δύο εργάτες σε μια τεϋλορική αλυσίδα παραγωγής, από μια άποψη είναι ανταγωνιστές. Αντίστοιχα, και οι επιχειρηματίες είναι ανταγωνιστές, και όμως έχουν εργοδοτικές ενώσεις για την προάσπιση των κοινών τους συμφερόντων.

"Γιος του καφετζή": Με ενοχλεί αυτός ο όρος, έστω και αν γνωρίζω ότι λέγεται κατά συνθήκην. Ίσως επειδή ο γιος ενός μανάβη έγινε από τους καλύτερους εκδότες.

Το θέμα των "στην απέξω" είναι λυπηρό, αλλά νομίζω δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Αν προκύψει διαμάχη ανάμεσα σ' έναν μεταφραστή που είναι και εκδότης και σ' έναν μεταφραστή του, τι θα κάνει ένα σωματείο μεταφραστών; Ποιανού τα συμφέροντα θα υπερασπίσει, αφού θα είναι και οι δύο μέλη του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Αν λοιπόν εξασφαλίσω ως μεταφραστής μια σημαντική και χρονικά πιεστική δουλειά και χρειαστεί να την μοιράσω σε τρεις συναδέλφους και να κρατήσω τον συντονισμό και την επιμέλεια, και τα χαλάσουμε για οικονομικό θέμα, ο ΣΜΕΔ θα με διαγράψει (αφού θα έχω λειτουργήσει ως οιονεί εργοδότης) και θα υποστηρίξει τους άλλους συναδέλφους, ενώ αν τα χαλάσουμε για ποιοτικό θέμα, θα κάτσει να βρει ποιος έχει δίκιο;

Χαίρομαι που έχετε αυτά τα θέματα ξεκάθαρα στο μυαλό σας. Εγώ, δυστυχώς, δεν τα κατάφερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> "Γιος του καφετζή": Με ενοχλεί αυτός ο όρος, έστω και αν γνωρίζω ότι λέγεται κατά συνθήκην. Ίσως επειδή ο γιος ενός μανάβη έγινε από τους καλύτερους εκδότες.


Όλοι μας είμαστε παιδιά καφετζήδων, μανάβηδων, μικροϋπαλλήλων ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ας εξηγήσουμε λοιπόν σε όποιον μπορεί να παρεξήγησε τον όρο (όχι εσύ, σίγουρα) ότι "το παιδί του καφετζή" έχει την έννοια του πρώτου τυχόντα περαστικού που είδε φως και μπήκε. Δηλαδή, αντί να φωνάξουν έναν επαγγελματία μεταφραστή, κάποιοι εργοδότες έβαλαν το παιδί του καφετζή ν' αφήσει τους καφέδες, να καθίσει σ' ένα γραφείο και να αρχίσει να μεταφράζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Ναι, λάθος μου που έγραψα γιος. Εννοούσα το παιδί και με έφαγε η ακρίβεια και η πολιτική ορθότητα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, λάθος μου που έγραψα γιος. Εννοούσα το παιδί και με έφαγε η ακρίβεια και η πολιτική ορθότητα...


Επειδή πολλές φορές στα καφενεία των κτιρίων, τον καφετζή βοηθάει ο γιος του.


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν λοιπόν εξασφαλίσω ως μεταφραστής μια σημαντική και χρονικά πιεστική δουλειά και χρειαστεί να την μοιράσω σε τρεις συναδέλφους και να κρατήσω τον συντονισμό και την επιμέλεια, και τα χαλάσουμε για οικονομικό θέμα, ο ΣΜΕΔ θα με διαγράψει (αφού θα έχω λειτουργήσει ως οιονεί εργοδότης) και θα υποστηρίξει τους άλλους συναδέλφους, ενώ αν τα χαλάσουμε για ποιοτικό θέμα, θα κάτσει να βρει ποιος έχει δίκιο;
> 
> Χαίρομαι που έχετε αυτά τα θέματα ξεκάθαρα στο μυαλό σας. Εγώ, δυστυχώς, δεν τα κατάφερα.


Αυτό, Δόκτορ, απ' όσο θυμάμαι πράγματι συνέβη! Όχι η διαγραφή, αλλά αυτό το τσίρκο --μάλιστα αναφέρθηκε ως "τσίρκουλο", για να πούμε και τα γλωσσικά μας. Τι νομίζετε; είναι σωστό ή λάθος να πει κανείς 'τσίρκουλο' αντί για 'τσίρκο' για μια τραγελαφική κατάσταση; Εμένα μου φαίνεται λάθος, αλλά προβληματίζομαι.

Μόλις μου ήρθε ο Απολογισμός Πεπραγμένων του ΣΜΕΔ 2010-2012.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει το «γίνομαι τσίρκουλο» γελοιοποιούμαι. Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με διατυπώσεις όπως «αυτό το τσίρκουλο» (=αυτή η γελοία κατάσταση). Αλλά ας μην το συνεχίσουμε εδώ.


----------



## rogne (Jun 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν λοιπόν εξασφαλίσω ως μεταφραστής μια σημαντική και χρονικά πιεστική δουλειά και χρειαστεί να την μοιράσω σε τρεις συναδέλφους και να κρατήσω τον συντονισμό και την επιμέλεια, και τα χαλάσουμε για οικονομικό θέμα, ο ΣΜΕΔ θα με διαγράψει (αφού θα έχω λειτουργήσει ως οιονεί εργοδότης) και θα υποστηρίξει τους άλλους συναδέλφους, ενώ αν τα χαλάσουμε για ποιοτικό θέμα, θα κάτσει να βρει ποιος έχει δίκιο;
> 
> Χαίρομαι που έχετε αυτά τα θέματα ξεκάθαρα στο μυαλό σας. Εγώ, δυστυχώς, δεν τα κατάφερα.



Το ζήτημα που θίγει ο Δρ. είναι σημαντικό και υπερβαίνει τα του ΣΜΕΔ, παρόλο που δεν είναι βέβαια καθόλου άσχετο με τη σχετική ρήτρα του καταστατικού του. Καθώς όμως μπορεί (και πρέπει) κανείς να το αντιμετωπίσει (και) ως ξεχωριστό, να πω δυο λόγια πάνω σε αυτό.

Η υπόθεση του Δρ., _"αν εξασφαλίσω ως μεταφραστής μια σημαντική και χρονικά πιεστική δουλειά και χρειαστεί να την μοιράσω σε τρεις συναδέλφους και να κρατήσω τον συντονισμό και την επιμέλεια"_, δεν είναι αθώα, και δεν χρειάζεται καμιά διαφωνία στο οικονομικό για να γίνει προβληματική. Στις πραγματικές της διαστάσεις, η υπόθεση δείχνει έναν μεταφραστή που επιδιώκει να συλλέξει όσο γίνεται περισσότερες δουλειές, αφαιρώντας τις προφανώς από άλλους συναδέλφους, και ενώ κατά κανόνα γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων ότι δεν μπορεί μόνος του να τις φέρει έγκαιρα εις πέρας. Είτε λοιπόν ο εν λόγω υποθετικός μεταφραστής λειτουργεί ως κανονικός εργολάβος και παρακρατεί προμήθεια από τους υπεργολάβους του μεταφραστές, είτε δεν λειτουργεί έτσι και αποδίδει ακριβοδίκαια τη συμφωνημένη αμοιβή στους υπεργολάβους του μεταφραστές, το βασικό πρόβλημα υπάρχει ήδη (η πρώτη περίπτωση βέβαια είναι φανερά χειρότερη): ο εργολάβος μεταφραστής πιστώνεται μεταφράσεις τις οποίες ουσιαστικά δεν έχει κάνει (τις έχει μόνο συντονίσει ή επιμεληθεί), καρπώνεται δηλαδή όλη τη συμβολική υπεραξία της μετάφρασης, ενίοτε και ένα έξτρα μέρος της υλικής υπεραξίας (τα δικαιώματα από τον ΟΣΔΕΛ, εφόσον μιλάμε για μετάφραση βιβλίου). Και η ίδια η συμβολική υπεραξία της μετάφρασης έχει φυσικά υλικό αντίκρισμα κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον: το βιογραφικό ενός μεταφραστή συνήθως είναι ο βασικός του πόρος για την επιβίωσή του στον χώρο, και ένας "εργολάβος" μεταφραστής ασφαλώς καταλήγει σύντομα να έχει βιογραφικό απείρως πλουσιότερο από τα αντίστοιχα των "υπεργολάβων" του.

Εξυπακούεται ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να αποφύγει κανείς την παραπάνω κατάσταση όταν του προτείνεται μια δουλειά την οποία βλέπει ότι θα δυσκολευτεί να φέρει εις πέρας μόνος του: ενημερώνει τον εκδότη ή τη μεταφραστική εταιρεία ότι προτίθεται να συνεργαστεί και με άλλους μεταφραστές, τους συμπεριλαμβάνει όλους στο σχετικό συμφωνητικό και αναλαμβάνει ρητά τον συντονισμό ή/και την επιμέλεια της μετάφρασης, έχοντας έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τους άλλους συναδέλφους για τον καταμερισμό της αμοιβής. Εννοείται επίσης ότι όλοι οι συνεργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές θα μνημονευτούν και στο τελικό προϊόν, αν μιλάμε για βιβλίο. 

Δεν βλέπω γιατί ένας εκδότης ή μια μεταφραστική εταιρεία θα αρνιόταν μια τέτοια συμφωνία, με την οποία, όπως το βλέπω εγώ το πράγμα (ας αναφέρω παρεμπιπτόντως ότι δεν εκπροσωπώ τον ΣΜΕΔ σε αυτό το νήμα), ένας μεταφραστής όχι μόνο δεν λειτουργεί ως εργολάβος/εργοδότης, αλλά αντίθετα επιδεικνύει έμπρακτα τη συναδελφικότητα και την εντιμότητά του. Χρειάζεται όμως να γίνει ρητά και με διαφάνεια όλη αυτή η διαδικασία, αλλιώς δεν μπορούμε παρά να μιλάμε για ατομικιστική, ιδιοτελή, εργολαβική και εν τέλει αντισυναδελφική συμπεριφορά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2012)

rogne said:


> Στις πραγματικές της διαστάσεις, η υπόθεση δείχνει έναν μεταφραστή που επιδιώκει να συλλέξει όσο γίνεται περισσότερες δουλειές, αφαιρώντας τις προφανώς από άλλους συναδέλφους, και ενώ κατά κανόνα γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων ότι δεν μπορεί μόνος του να τις φέρει έγκαιρα εις πέρας.


Πρόσφατα μου πρότειναν να μεταφράσω ένα κείμενο 110 σελίδων. Είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορώ να το φέρω σε πέρας μόνη μου και θα συνεργαστώ με συναδέλφους, αν τελικά μου το δώσουν, κατανοείς ωστόσο ότι υπάρχουν κείμενα τα οποία είναι *αδύνατον* να τα χωρίσει ο πελάτης σε επιμέρους τμήματα για να τα μοιράσει σε αντίστοιχους μεταφραστές, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι άπληστος όταν αναλαμβάνεις ένα τέτοιο έργο, απλώς βρίσκεις ένα τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημα της επιπλέον δουλειάς.


rogne said:


> Εξυπακούεται ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να αποφύγει κανείς την παραπάνω κατάσταση όταν του προτείνεται μια δουλειά την οποία βλέπει ότι θα δυσκολευτεί να φέρει εις πέρας μόνος του: ενημερώνει τον εκδότη ή τη μεταφραστική εταιρεία ότι προτίθεται να συνεργαστεί και με άλλους μεταφραστές, τους συμπεριλαμβάνει όλους στο σχετικό συμφωνητικό και αναλαμβάνει ρητά τον συντονισμό ή/και την επιμέλεια της μετάφρασης, έχοντας έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τους άλλους συναδέλφους για τον καταμερισμό της αμοιβής. Εννοείται επίσης ότι όλοι οι συνεργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές θα μνημονευτούν και στο τελικό προϊόν, αν μιλάμε για βιβλίο.


Ξεχνάς την παράμετρο του να συνεργάζεσαι με τον τελικό πελάτη, ο οποίος δεν είναι εργοδότης, μεταφραστικό γραφείο, εκδότης ή κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά απλώς ο τελικός πελάτης, που μπορεί να χρειάζεται ΜΙΑ μετάφραση και να μη σε ξαναχρειαστεί ποτέ. Εκεί λοιπόν, αναγκαστικά λειτουργείς ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, παρέχοντας τις μεμονωμένες υπηρεσίες σου. Ο τελικός πελάτης ενδέχεται να είναι εταιρεία η οποία για λόγους διαχείρισης δεν μπορεί να έχει 10 επιμέρους ΑΠΥ για ένα έργο, και να απαιτεί να μιλάει μόνο με έναν άνθρωπο, για λόγους καλύτερης διαχείρισης. Αν λοιπόν αυτός ο τελικός πελάτης βρει εσένα, και σου πει «πάρε 200 σελίδες εγγράφων που έχουν να κάνουν με ανάθεση δημοσίου διαγωνισμού», τι θα του πεις;


----------



## rogne (Jun 11, 2012)

@ Palavra

Κάπως τηλεγραφικά:

* Για το πρώτο: Δεν είπα να μην την πάρεις τη μετάφραση. Και δεν είναι ανάγκη να τη χωρίσει ο πελάτης σε επιμέρους τμήματα, μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό οι συνεργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές. Δεν υπάρχουν απλοί τρόποι αντιμετώπισης προβλημάτων, υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί τρόποι αντιμετώπισης προβλημάτων. Θέλει λίγο παραπάνω κόπο κάθε φορά.

* Για το δεύτερο: δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιοι "λόγοι διαχείρισης" υποχρεώνουν μια εταιρεία να κόβει μία μόνο ΑΠΥ για ένα έργο (το "να μιλάει με έναν μόνο άνθρωπο", το παραβλέπω: μπορεί εξάλλου ν' αναλάβει τον ρόλο αυτό ο συντονιστής μεταφραστής). Έστω όμως κι αν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι λόγοι, μας αφορά άμεσα να μην μπαίνουν πάνω από τους δικούς μας: καθόλου δεν βλάπτει να λέμε σε έναν πελάτη π.χ. ότι αυτό που ζητάς δεν γίνεται, είναι αντισυναδελφικό, ακόμα-ακόμα και ότι "θα έχω πρόβλημα με το σωματείο αν το κάνω". Σπεύδοντας να προλάβω μερικές αντιδράσεις στο τελευταίο, να πω ότι κι εγώ έχω εκπλαγεί (ευχάριστα) με το πόσο αποτελεσματικό μπορεί να είναι: η πρώτη (συχνά και η τελευταία) σκέψη κάποιου πελάτη, εκδότη, εταιρείας κλπ. που το ακούει είναι "καλύτερα να συμμορφωθώ και να μην μπλέξω", όχι "καλύτερα να βρω άλλον μεταφραστή χωρίς παρτίδες με σωματεία". 

Στην υποθετική ερώτησή σου νομίζω ότι απάντησα πριν. Πιο απλά: "κοίτα, δεν γίνεται να βγάλω τη δουλειά μόνος μου στους χρόνους που ζητάς, μπορώ όμως να βρω 2-3 συναδέλφους για τους οποίους εγγυώμαι προσωπικά και να την κάνουμε μαζί. Αναλαμβάνω εγώ την εποπτεία και εσύ την αμοιβή όλων, με τα αντίστοιχα παραστατικά". Αν σου πει όχι, τι να γίνει: σου είπε όχι. Καλύτερα μια απόπειρα να φτιάξουμε κουλτούρα συνεργασίας και συναδελφικότητας παρά καμία απόπειρα και αποδοχή της μοίρας μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

rogne said:


> Η υπόθεση του Δρ., _"αν εξασφαλίσω ως μεταφραστής μια σημαντική και χρονικά πιεστική δουλειά και χρειαστεί να την μοιράσω σε τρεις συναδέλφους και να κρατήσω τον συντονισμό και την επιμέλεια"_, δεν είναι αθώα...



Η υπόθεσή μου είναι βγαλμένη από την καθημερινότητα της δουλειάς και, κατ' αυτή την έννοια, κρίνεται αν είναι «αθώα» ή όχι. Δεν γνώριζα ότι ο ΣΜΕΔ έχει ήδη ασχοληθεί με το θέμα, αλλά φυσικά δεν μπορώ (και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει) να το τεκμηριώσω αυτό.

Από εκεί και πέρα, εκτός από το αστειάκι με τον αρπακτικό μεταφραστή και τα πολύ σοβαρά περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων (με τα οποία συμφωνώ απόλυτα), εγώ έθεσα ακριβώς αυτό το θέμα:



rogne said:


> Εξυπακούεται ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να αποφύγει κανείς την παραπάνω κατάσταση όταν του προτείνεται μια δουλειά την οποία βλέπει ότι θα δυσκολευτεί να φέρει εις πέρας μόνος του: ενημερώνει τον εκδότη ή τη μεταφραστική εταιρεία ότι προτίθεται να συνεργαστεί και με άλλους μεταφραστές, τους συμπεριλαμβάνει όλους στο σχετικό συμφωνητικό και αναλαμβάνει ρητά τον συντονισμό ή/και την επιμέλεια της μετάφρασης, έχοντας έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τους άλλους συναδέλφους για τον καταμερισμό της αμοιβής. Εννοείται επίσης ότι όλοι οι συνεργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές θα μνημονευτούν και στο τελικό προϊόν, αν μιλάμε για βιβλίο.



και ρώτησα πώς θα δράσει ο ΣΜΕΔ αν ένας ή περισσότεροι από τους συνεργαζόμενους μεταφραστές δεν ανταποκριθεί στη συμφωνία εκθέτοντας τον συντονιστή ή αν ο εκδότης δεν ανταποκριθεί στη συμφωνία, εκθέτοντας (πάλι) τον συντονιστή.

Πραγματικά με εξέπληξε η επιθετικότητα του rogne, αλλά υποθέτω ότι βασίστηκε στην εμπειρία του από τον ΣΜΕΔ με πραγματικά περιστατικά. Και πάλι, όμως...


----------



## rogne (Jun 11, 2012)

@ drsiebenmal

Δεν υπήρχε καμιά επιθετικότητα, Δρ. Η έκφραση "δεν είναι αθώα η υπόθεση του Δρ." δεν σήμαινε φυσικά ότι είναι ένοχος ο συγγραφέας της, αλλά ότι η ίδια η υπόθεση έχει σοβαρές προεκτάσεις, περιπλοκές κλπ. Κακή δική μου διατύπωση ίσως, αλλά πρόκειται περί παρεξήγησης. 

Ας μου επιτραπεί να μην πάρω ακόμα θέση για τα του ΣΜΕΔ.

*Edit*
Λίγη λεξιλογία: επειδή με προβλημάτισε η παρεξήγηση περί "(μη) αθώας υπόθεσης", κάτι τέτοιο πάνω-κάτω είχα κατά νου: _By an innocent statement I mean a simple everyday statement that apparently has nothing to do with metaphysics_ (από εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση, rogne.

Edit: Μου αρέσει ότι η συζήτηση διανθίζεται με λεξιλογικά. :) Προφανώς, η παρεξήγηση (μού) δημιουργήθηκε σε συνδυασμό με τα υπόλοιπα στην ίδια παράγραφο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 11, 2012)

Να πω παρεμπιπτόντως ότι διαβάζοντας την απάντηση του rogne δεν διέκρινα επιθετικότητα. 
Μάλιστα την βρήκα ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστική και χρήσιμη σαν διευκρίνιση.


----------



## SMED (Jun 13, 2012)

_Το ακόλουθο κείμενο είναι η απάντηση του Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών-Διορθωτών στην αρχική ανάρτηση - σχόλιο ανώνυμου blogger. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν επιχειρείται να δοθεί απάντηση σε όλα τα ζητήματα που έχουν τεθεί στα σχόλια που ακολούθησαν. Όποιος θέλει να ενημερωθεί περαιτέρω για τις θέσεις του ΣΜΕΔ, μπορεί να επισκεφθεί την ιστοσελίδα www.smed.gr, να επικοινωνήσει με το Σύλλογο ηλεκτρονικά, ή ακόμη και να επισκεφθεί τα γραφεία του Συλλόγου σε μία από τις ανοιχτές συνεδριάσεις του ΔΣ του και να συνομιλήσει με τα μέλη του._


*Τι είναι και πού πάει ο ΣΜΕΔ*
_*Ανώνυμα blogs, επώνυμες απαντήσεις*_

Την Τετάρτη 6 Ιουνίου 2012 αναρτήθηκε σε blog ανυπόγραφο κείμενο με τίτλο «Πού πάει ο ΣΜΕΔ;», στο οποίο παρατίθεται μια σειρά προβληματισμών για την πορεία του Συλλόγου μας.

Η κριτική είναι όχι μόνο ευπρόσδεκτη αλλά και απαραίτητη. Για να θεωρηθεί όμως καλοπροαίρετη και εποικοδομητική, πρέπει να έχει κάποια στοιχειώδη χαρακτηριστικά. Ο μηδενισμός, η επιλεκτική μνήμη και η ακόμα πιο επιλεκτική τσιτατολογία δεν συμβάλλουν στη γόνιμη κριτική, ιδιαίτερα όταν προσφέρονται ανώνυμα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την ανάσυρση μεμονωμένων και προσωπικών διαλόγων μελών του ΣΜΕΔ και την παρουσίασή τους σαν να ήταν τοποθετήσεις του συλλόγου ή σαν να χαρακτηρίζουν γενικότερα τη στάση του. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το δήθεν επικοινωνιακό απομονωτισμό του Συλλόγου, τη στιγμή που οι ιστοσελίδες του μεταφραστικού χώρου και το διαδίκτυο γενικότερα φιλοξενούν πλήθος κειμένων του.

Λίγα λόγια για την ταμπακιέρα:
Τα μέλη του ΔΣ που εκλέχθηκαν στις εκλογές της 13ης Μαΐου είναι υπερήφανα για το έργο του απερχόμενου ΔΣ. Μια ματιά στα πεπραγμένα του Συλλόγου κατά τη διετία 2010-2012 αρκεί για να πεισθεί και ο πιο δύσπιστος για τη συνέπεια και τη συνέχεια της παρέμβασης του ΣΜΕΔ υπέρ των μεταφραστών, επιμελητών και διορθωτών. Ο ανώνυμος κριτής κατηγορεί το Σύλλογο για ιδεολογική και όχι συνδικαλιστική δράση. Είναι, όμως, ακριβώς η υπέρβαση των επιμέρους ιδεολογικών αναφορών που επέτρεψε και επιτρέπει τη δυναμική συνδικαλιστική παρέμβασή του. Η μόνη ιδεολογία που κατευθύνει τη δράση μας είναι η προστασία των δικαιωμάτων και των συμφερόντων των μελών, καθώς και των υπόλοιπων συναδέλφων μας.

Ο blogger επισημαίνει τον αριθμό των ψηφισάντων στις εκλογές. Η έλλειψη μαζικότητας είναι πρόβλημα όλου του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος. Το ερώτημα «Γιατί η συλλογική δράση δεν γοητεύει;» μας υπερβαίνει και αγγίζει τεκτονικές μεταβολές και προβλήματα ολόκληρης της κοινωνίας. Αναλαμβάνουμε την ευθύνη που μας αναλογεί για το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο και δεσμευόμαστε ότι θα προσπαθήσουμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε όλο το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό του συλλόγου, διευρύνοντάς το παράλληλα.

Πάντως, το μέτρο με το οποίο μετράμε το Σύλλογο δεν είναι ο αριθμός όσων ψηφίζουν αλλά ο πολλαπλάσιος αριθμός των μελών μας, καθώς και ο μεγάλος αριθμός συναδέλφων που ζήτησαν και ζητούν τη συνδρομή του Συλλόγου δίχως να είναι μέλη του. Κάθε συνάδελφος και συναδέλφισσα, μέλος ή μη μέλος, τυγχάνει της αμέριστης επικοινωνιακής, ηθικής και φυσικής υποστήριξής του Συλλόγου. Αυτό είναι το μέτρο του Συλλόγου• όχι εμείς − ένας πάνω, ένας κάτω −, αλλά οι δειλές μας επιτυχίες, η κερδισμένη αξιοπρέπεια, η κατακτημένη αλληλεγγύη μας.

Στην προσπάθεια αυτή δεν περισσεύει κανείς. Γι’ αυτό και καλούμε τον ανώνυμο φίλο και κριτή μας να εκμεταλλευτεί τις δυνατότητες κριτικής και παρέμβασης εντός του Συλλόγου, μέσα από τις ανοιχτές συνεδριάσεις του ΔΣ, τις γενικές συνελεύσεις και τις ανοιχτές ομάδες εργασίας. Ο ΣΜΕΔ ακολουθεί βάσει καταστατικού απολύτως διαφανείς και ανοιχτές διαδικασίες. Κάθε μέλος μπορεί να συμμετάσχει στις συνεδριάσεις, στις συνελεύσεις και στις συναντήσεις των ομάδων, να ακούσει τις απόψεις των συναδέλφων του και να τοποθετηθεί κι ο ίδιος• με άλλα λόγια, να συνδιαμορφώσει. Πρότεινε κάτι ο σχολιαστής προς όφελος της μαζικοποίησης του ΣΜΕΔ και κάποιοι το αρνήθηκαν; Προτείνει, ακόμα και τώρα, κάτι χειροπιαστό, που να οδηγεί σε μαζικοποίηση, αλλά συναντά κλειστές πόρτες;

Η απάντηση είναι αρνητική, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχουν κλειστές πόρτες στο Σύλλογο. Όπως κάθε ζωντανή συλλογικότητα, ο ΣΜΕΔ είναι χώρος ζύμωσης απόψεων, και οι αποφάσεις του αποτέλεσμα συσχετισμών των συμμετεχόντων. Όσοι δεν συμμετέχουν δεν έχουν και τη δυνατότητα να επηρεάσουν τις αποφάσεις ή τη φυσιογνωμία του. Ως προς το Φόρουμ, π.χ., είναι παράδοξο που ο ανώνυμος blogger παραπονιέται για μια δήθεν «ομοφωνία τύπου Σοβιέτ» και την ίδια στιγμή αποφεύγει να εκφράσει την κριτική του μέσα από αυτό. Μήπως επειδή έτσι θα σπάσει η υποτιθέμενη ομοφωνία, την οποία ο ίδιος κατηγορεί;

Όσο για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, ο ΣΜΕΔ δεν κατάφερε να συνεννοηθεί μαζί του επειδή ακριβώς επέμεινε να συμμετάσχει ως θεσμικός συνομιλητής στην εκδήλωση ενός φορέα, τον οποίο επιπλέον είχε στο παρελθόν στηρίξει, και όχι με μία «επιστημονική» εισήγηση η οποία θα έπρεπε πρώτα να εγκριθεί από την επιτροπή του συνεδρίου. Ο Σύλλογος αποφάσισε όντως να κάνει παρέμβαση σε ένα συνέδριο για τη μετάφραση, και είναι κάπως αντιφατικό να επικρίνεται γι’ αυτό ενώ συγχρόνως κατηγορείται ότι δεν διαφημίζει τα πάρτι του «εκεί που είναι δεδομένο ότι συχνάζουν» περισσότεροι ΜΕΔ.

Τέλος, ο ανώνυμος σχολιαστής παρουσιάζει ως μείζον πρόβλημα την πρόσφατη συνάντηση της αντιπροσωπείας του ΔΣ με τον επικεφαλής της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής στην Ελλάδα. Προς τι η αγωνία; Οι συναντήσεις και οι επαφές με τρίτους φορείς αποτελούν καταστατική υποχρέωση του ΔΣ του ΣΜΕΔ. Δεν υπογράψαμε ούτε αποφασίσαμε κάτι ερήμην του ανώνυμου σχολιαστή. Ανταποκριθήκαμε στην πρόσκληση γνωριμίας, διότι − είτε το θέλουν κάποιοι είτε όχι − ο Σύλλογος είναι θεσμικό όργανο, υποχρεωμένο να επιτελεί το θεσμικό του ρόλο, κινητοποιώντας τις μικρές ή μεγάλες δυνάμεις του. Το ίδιο θα συνεχίσουμε να κάνουμε και στο μέλλον.

Η ύπαρξη, ο χαρακτήρας και η δράση του ΣΜΕΔ μέχρι σήμερα αποτελεί αδιαπραγμάτευτο κεκτημένο. Με αφετηρία αυτό το κεκτημένο, καλούμε κάθε συνάδελφο να πυκνώσει τις γραμμές του Συλλόγου, ώστε όλοι μαζί να συνδιαμορφώσουμε τις θέσεις και τους αγώνες του αύριο. Η κριτική του πληκτρολογίου είναι ευπρόσδεκτη, όμως ακόμα πιο ευπρόσδεκτο είναι το πληκτρολόγιο της κριτικής, της συλλογικής οργάνωσης και της δράσης.

*Το Δ.Σ. του ΣΜΕΔ*


----------

